# When SHTF, where do you plan on going?



## Wooly (Sep 2, 2014)

When crap hits the fan, whether that be an economic collapse, a nationwide terror attack, gun confiscation, etc. where do you plan on going? You can find me heading out West to the mountains.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everyone will be going to the mountains, don't get stuck in traffic  We plan on staying where we are


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

probably staying put.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If your plan is to run during gun confiscation, you're only prolonging the inevitable...

If things go south for other reasons, the truck gets backed into the garage, door closed. Provisions are loaded up quickly, tarp tied down to conceal, family is secured(including dog and cat), AR is at the ready, other arms hidden away with ammunition, wife is armed and instructed.
Then we start the short trip out to the folks' place outside of town.
Stock tanks with fish, large amounts of fresh water, wells, wooded areas around, salt of the earth people as neighbors.
It won't last long due to the outflow of people from the surrounding cities, but is is the best option we've got right now, and it offers good sight lines to no be caught off-guard.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

7-11, for sleazy cheesey nachos.

You may never see them again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought we were all meeting at your house Wooly for the big SHTF partee! I was bringing the funnel and beer, TG was bringing the music, Kauboy had the strippers coming, and bigpaul was staying put (party pooper paul what we call him) DD was bringin' chips and salsa. And you're gonna be heading West? Imagine us showing up in a lively mood, ringing your doorbell and no-one answering? Jokes on us I guess...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy, music: check!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Well...since I live near a maximum security prison, I will likey have to bug out. My family owns property on a lake that I will be headed towards. I'm afraid those damn prisoners will take no prisoners.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> bigpaul was staying put (party pooper paul what we call him)


would be a long trip for me Slippy seeing as how I not even in the USA!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Home....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

big paul said:


> would be a long trip for me Slippy seeing as how I not even in the USA!!


Better get on your horse then cause, we're all at Wooly's house doin' the gator. But remember, The Greeks don't want no Freaks!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it just me or is this forum becoming more and more humorous, members are joking in almost every thread, I love it, no tin-foil hat grimpiness...
Ok my English is completely failing me today.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We plan to bug in.we are pretty much in the right place anyway.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I will be going to a place where most will die if they go. no specifics ^^ but it will be in dense forest in the colder regions. i believe hordes of people will move towards temperate climates. The more extreme you go the safer you will be from humans. The hordes will want help because they cannot help themselves.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ive heard those FEMA camps will have hot food, that sounds like a good plan for me !


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Is it just me or is this forum becoming more and more humorous, members are joking in almost every thread, I love it, no tin-foil hat grimpiness...
> Ok my English is completely failing me today.


I feel the humorous turn the form is taking is the same as people joking about ghosts and goblins as you walk thru the haunted house, just before the monster jumps out at you!

Too old and too many ache to bug out unless the rising water is at the back door


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Right here Wooly....I'll be right here


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Is it just me or is this forum becoming more and more humorous, members are joking in almost every thread, I love it, no tin-foil hat grimpiness...
> Ok my English is completely failing me today.


The world is in a serious place these days, a little humor lightens the mood while waiting for kick off.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The only place many thousands will be, is stuck in traffic trying to get somewhere.
Course there could be some fun parties on the interstates.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

tango said:


> The only place many thousands will be, is stuck in traffic trying to get somewhere.
> Course there could be some fun parties on the interstates.


Not I, with any luck. I have three routes home from here, and two of them have nearby unmaintained roads for most of the length... once the interstate fills up, I'll be on the secondary highway that hardly even half of the locals know about. If that jams up, I'm in a truck, and I'll just drive down the various dirt frontage roads until I get clear. If those fill up, I'll drive next to them. If that fails... I have a bike.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I plan on staying put. Honestly im just too lazy to get all of my stuff into my truck I have too much to carry and I figure if someone sees me carrying it out there will be trouble. I have everything I need here for a while. At least until things like traffic die down.

If everyone heads for the hills won't the hills be a very crowded place?


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lock doors, attach silencer, sit on roof.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> If everyone heads for the hills won't the hills be a very crowded place?


Hypothetical because I doubt everyone will, but.... nope.

People panic and basically lose their sanity when simple things like water get shut off. Most of the western world take basic necessities for granted because it's all just wonderfully convenient. So even if everyone plans on heading for the hills;

20% will perish just trying to figure out why their Xbox won't work,
10% will perish in their front yard, after stepping on a thorn or tripping over the hose,
30% will perish when they discover that there is no "the hills" section in Bed, Bath and Beyond,
30% will perish in a four way intersection because the lights never change, and they never go,
8% will actually make it, and still perish,
2% of us will be there enjoying coconuts (don't ask where the coconuts came from, they just are).


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea well statistics lie better than 90% of politicians.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Is it just me or is this forum becoming more and more humorous, members are joking in almost every thread, I love it, no tin-foil hat grimpiness...
> Ok my English is completely failing me today.


I think many of us joke during some of these threads is because the subject has been discussed many times. I agree that there is no stupid question (generally) and newbies are just trying to learn, but good gracious...do some research on the old threads before spouting off and then PLEASE USE SOME COMMON SENSE PEOPLE!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We are staying put. We have spent time and money making this house our fort not about to walk away.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Defending the castle.
My preps are too heavy and to many guns to bug out. Beside I have no place to go to that is mine, prepared, and stocked.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Staying put. The only reason I could see leaving is some sort of natural disaster which forces me out. It would be a problem if I was at work when things went south as I work about 900kms from home. I drive a truck however so I have various routes I could take, unless it's an emp then it's gonna be a long walk/ bike home.


----------



## Witchygirl3 (Sep 2, 2014)

No choice for us, we are staying put.


----------



## Witchygirl3 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's what we intend to do. Stock up, stay safe quietly and sit it out unless something sudden happens where we have no choice but to move and then I will take the lightest stuff. At least I wont be running round like a headless chicken.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not going anyplace .... already there. We've built a home at our bug out location: 50 acres of East TN mountain land bordering a national forest. We're digging in for whatever may come and attempting to prep for it. Anyone have an idea on emp proofing a 20 kw backup genny so it doesn't look too rube goldburgish???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> I'm not going anyplace .... already there. We've built a home at our bug out location: 50 acres of East TN mountain land bordering a national forest. We're digging in for whatever may come and attempting to prep for it. Anyone have an idea on emp proofing a 20 kw backup genny so it doesn't look too rube goldburgish???


20 kw Generator! You are my hero Old Grouch!

Why not weld a double layer of sheet metal together to make a Farraday Cage box that fits over the generator? Between layers of sheet metal put some styrofoam to create an airspace between the two layers of metal. Might work.

What brand genny? I been looking at the Kohler's and Generacs; propane is my fuel of choice only because I have the tank. Any preference?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

We have a Generac and a 500 gallon LP tank. The genny is 2 years old, runs like a top and keeps the well pumping.. We've had power out for as long a six hours and it kicks right on. We get it serviced once a year. Also, we have a 5500 watt gas generator -- back up for the back up. Thanks for the imput!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Main Residence is a decent location. I will move only if I have to avoid certain death: war, pestilence, nuclear fall out.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Home?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm bugging out to leg humping rock located somewhere near by, it has a stash of mines, home made explosives and poisoned water.... it is lacking a AT4 or 2

seriously tho... bug in until I need to bug out, and when I bug out you won't find me unless I want to be found


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My plan is to stay right here, that is where my stuff is, and I believe it's where my best chance for survival is. Of course, plans change.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are at the BOL. This is where we make our stand.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We'll stay on the home front unless it gets too..."Wooly"! Then we have enough woods to hunker down in, that no one who isnt local would be able to find us.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The question should be: Who do you think you will kill first. I'll tell you. That friend you have been bragging to about your preps. That is if he does not kill you first.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I plan to stay put also since we are set up pretty good here. I don't think running is going to solve anything since every one else will have the same idea, especially if they are not already prepared to withstand what ever SHTF. 
I also think that no matter where we would end up, home or BOL, some one will think they need to come try to take what we have. I would rather try to defend what I have on territory I know every inch of, then try to wing it in a strange place. I also know ever spot on this property that I can stash things and nobody will find them. I would not have that option in a strange place either. I also know my neighbors here which is an advantage. I know which ones I can trust, which will be a nuisance and which should be shot on sight.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

We've touched on this topic in several other threads. I agree with most here though ....... going to defend the castle unless some apocalyptic event forces us to high-tail it. I am jealous as all get out over some of you that already have isolated mountain set-ups. I guess I spent too much of my money on boats! :lol:

Anyway -- I am going the 20K generator/500 gal LP tank route. The tank will be buried in my back yard, just like my neighbor has. Already have a good stock of food canned/frozen/whatever. I DO need to get more involved with prepper food stashs. Our county water will probably last us a few weeks, depending on the calamity. I intend to keep stocking up on drinking water in the garage. I am well armed, as is several of the neighbors. We will be our local militia. Depending on how well organized the opposition is, we'll either do well, or get wiped out quickly. Oh well ...........


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm staying put. The only reason I'm leaving is because my house burnt down or an earthwuake made it unsafe to live in. I have two sister in laws that live close by but chances are that they would be on the same boat as us so we would head to my father in laws house (20 miles away). He has an acre of land in a rural area, gets water from a well, has some plants and I think that he has chickens too. We would definately have to bring our supplies because he won't have enough food for everyone, he lives alone.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

there is no reason to leave here, most British preppers think I have bugged out anyway because of my location, only reason to leave would be fire, flooding is not an issue due to the topography.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Home is where ever the BOB is - that's where I'll be. Actually prolly right at home unless chased away by people with more firepower than us.

1895gunner


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> Well...since I live near a maximum security prison, I will likey have to bug out. My family owns property on a lake that I will be headed towards. I'm afraid those damn prisoners will take no prisoners.


When they leave the prison, you could move in. It almost worked on walking dead.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you do not have a stocked BOL, and if you can leave to go there, at the right time, you probably will not get there.
I live in the south where there is the occasional hurricane,
Some always try to evacuate and they spend a lot of time stuck in traffic, on roads that do not do well with traffic in a normal rush hour.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Home.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have put a lot of work into this 110 acres and not done yet. The winters here will run many off and keep most out. It is our world we know how to live in it.
Toady a new Blueberry bed goes in. Next spring a lot more trees go into the renews fuel source.
Second son showed up for a visit last night with granddaughter with him. Frist thing that was unload was each of their get here bags two Ar 15's and enough ammo to fight a war. Goes every where with them.
We're ready


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I dreamed hard, prayed hard, and worked hard to get out of the south Florida megalopolis to our homestead in a rural area. Carved our little farm out of a pine forest. Built barns and stables. Fenced and gated. Leveled ground, improved rainwater run off. Paid off the mortgage, too.
We ain't going anywhere. This is as good a place to die as any, and better than most.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

dying in place


----------



## Powerwagon (Aug 4, 2014)

Got myself a nice underground tunnel system that belonged to an old multi building complexly built in the early 1900's sprawled out in an area consisting of 325 vacant wooded acres. There is a stream that has fairly clean water, fish, lush vegetation as well as deer, fox and some other game animals. Been slowly stockpiling water, canned good, anti-biotics, protein mixes, vitamins, basics such as tylenol, hydrogen peroxide etc.. a genny, basic building hardware, clothes and some other odds and ends. It's no Holiday Inn but its underground, dry and has dozens if not hundreds of places below and above ground to find cover. It's on the outskirts of a small town so late night scrounging is possible and is not far from a railroad that can take you in any which direction closer or further from civilization. Been doing this for a year and a half now and have only seen a group of kids there once over the winter but nowhere near where I'm setting up, in fact the new wave of today's locals know little to nothing about the property and its layout, luckily for me I've been exploring the property since I was a kid.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A big worry for me, and my guess is a lot of people is the flood of people exiting the big cities. If things totally shut down, I can't see how these people can remain in the city, they gotta go somewhere, and guess where that somewhere is going to be?
You might own 500 acres, but do you really think anyone is going to care who owns what? It's probably easy to imagine defending your property from that crazy gang deadset of destroying you and your family, but what about the family of four, who are living on your front lawn who aren't wanting to do harm to anyone, but only interesting in surviving? Do we run them off at gunpoint? At what point do we lose sight of who are the bad guys and who are the good, when do we lose sight of which one we are?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

big paul said:


> there is no reason to leave here, most British preppers think I have bugged out anyway because of my location, only reason to leave would be fire, flooding is not an issue due to the topography.


North Devon! You are in a good area but what about guns? How do you plan to protect yourself?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Plan To Sit In My Lazy Boy Sipping Fine Wiskey Learning To The Whole Thing On My Hand Crank Radio.


----------



## NOMISS (Aug 31, 2014)

Local. I live in the mountains.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> North Devon! You are in a good area but what about guns? How do you plan to protect yourself?


that problem has already been taken care of! I don't think I need go into specifics!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> A big worry for me, and my guess is a lot of people is the flood of people exiting the big cities. If things totally shut down, I can't see how these people can remain in the city, they gotta go somewhere, and guess where that somewhere is going to be?
> You might own 500 acres, but do you really think anyone is going to care who owns what? It's probably easy to imagine defending your property from that crazy gang deadset of destroying you and your family, but what about the family of four, who are living on your front lawn who aren't wanting to do harm to anyone, but only interesting in surviving? Do we run them off at gunpoint? At what point do we lose sight of who are the bad guys and who are the good, when do we lose sight of which one we are?


 Big reason you need a good group and not be on your own. Hard to defend anything with just a couple people.
"At what point do we lose sight of who are the bad guys and who are the good, when do we lose sight of which one we are?"
Lot of that depends on who you are now.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> North Devon! You are in a good area


you can say that again, its one reason we picked this area when we moved back home from Somerset.nice and quiet, virtually no crime, everyone knows who you are and where you live, friendly people and we are surrounded by farms, fields and sheep!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The event will matter a lot

Pandemic, Economic Collapse, Super volcano in the west, EMP -staying put

Alien (Space) Invasion, Nuclear explosion...will decide after events unravel see where wind blows

UN or other invasion - will try to get family to safe location and will join up with other Patriots - or head into the woods

AntiChrist and abomination of desolation - I will pray about that


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

can I come visit? there are only 5 billion of us. just post your address.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

we will be staying home as long as we can, if we have to leave we have a location 98 miles away in the High Uinta mountains. It is a 7 acre lot the family uses for camping in the summer months, but we have water and sewer (off grid) a couple small sheds and pads leveled for our rv's, The only problem is if shtf in the winter we will have to hold out till spring because you would play hell getting in there with 5 feet of snow.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

here is a small part of where I will be going if I have to get out.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I may step out to grab some Chinese take-out before the real fun starts. Otherwise we are staying where we are.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> I may step out to grab some Chinese take-out before the real fun starts. Otherwise we are staying where we are.


I couldn't resist.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

staying put


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Here to start, then top of the divide and res or wherever they aren't "helping" people at any given moment. We're prepared to move around a bit as needed.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

To my local FEMA camp where I will be safe and cared for by my government. See you guys there.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> View attachment 6575
> 
> 
> here is a small part of where I will be going if I have to get out.


Looks like a sweet setup you got there. All wooded on that property?


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

My family and I will be heading for one of several properties that we have in different places depending on the situation. We have barns with hand pump wells near by. Several caves and all of our property's have springs tons of wild life and 2 of them are near the river.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lock the doors and open the safes.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Make friends on here .... see who I can get to quickly that isn't an idiot. Combine resources. I figure someone will take a very experienced combat vet with a lot of weapons, ammo, armor, food, meds, etc. Just need a better position than where I'm at now. Many hands make light work.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Somohick- make darn sure you stock up on water filters. I'm not sure I'd trust rivers or streams. There are plenty of every-day hazards, not to even consider radiation or exotic germs.

Mack, if you can make it all the way to Ohio, I have lots of extra room and rural surroundings, even here on the edge of town. Plus, I have all the sources of energy anyone would need (gas, coal, wood) and wind/solar if one wanted to set it up. For water I've got a well 545 feet down and a running stream 400 yards north. What makes it possible to succeed here is that my house can only be seen from two spots and that's only in winter. This time of year you can stand across the highway and still not see it. I have a heck of a time getting pizza delivered  .

That's why I'm not bugging out unless forced to. Germs or enemy action could change my mind.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Right now, we are bugging in, we live in a very small town with neighbors we have had for 30 years. Very Mel Tappan of us, eh? 

We are also working on an alternate retreat, which we hope to have up and running within 12 months (it's also our hunting/fishing/recreation fun area, so it's a double duty property).

Where we go and what we do will depend on what kind of SHTF event it is. If it's serious pandemic (which we feel is one of the most likely SHTF's) then it's off to the woods. If it's economic collapse? Probably the woods as well. We will just have to see.

It's better to have options, and to not have all of our eggs (well our dehydrated egg powder, anyway) in one basket.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Another bugging in situation for me, though I have other contingency plans. But at the moment home is the only place I can stockpile so that is the current plan. Not that its a bad location - small town, other preppers around, etc. 

In the long run I hope to have a more isolated permanent residence with a similar bug in strategy.


----------

